# Spare ribs turning green



## nmaust (Feb 1, 2015)

1422807857000-589632548.jpg



__ nmaust
__ Feb 1, 2015





I just took these spare ribs out of the fridge to get them ready to smoke and saw this green color on them.   Are these bad?   I just got them from the butcher on Thursday evening.


----------



## b-one (Feb 1, 2015)

how do they smell? I would say at least there close to bad and would pass for sure if they smelled off. I bought a short dated cryo vac pac one time opened one side of the package it smelled horrible they went in the trash better safe then sorry. I wouldn't chance it personally, maybe you could return them.


----------



## nmaust (Feb 1, 2015)

That's what I was thinking.  Thanks.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I've never seen that happen to meat.  IMO- toss it.


----------

